# voice maxing guide



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 2, 2019)

YOU NEED A DEEP RASPY VOICE.

There is lots of studies about the attractiveness of a deep voice, not only to women, but how even politicians are more likely elected, or how people with deep voices are considered more trustworthy and intelligent. Sadly, there isn't much you can do, but here is what you can try.


1. Deep voice is about the thickness of your larynx/vocal chords, which stop growing after puberty. So if you are still in puberty max your fucking testosterone to superhuman levels, it will help for a lot of other things developing during puberty.


2. Just talk fucking relaxed and at your natural depth. Don't let excitedness tense up your vocal chords or you'll develop a squeaky voice. 

3. Try to speak at a depth which doesn't sound forced, but is still deep. Try right now singing sa-sa-sa and see how deep you get. You can train that voice

4. Drink whiskey. or any other alcohol. Same goes for cigarettes, they actually damage the larynx, so there are scars left behind, and the larynx gets thicker. Everyone knows that smokers voice, if you want it without the health implications, just regularly gurgle alcohol, my voice got pretty deep like this. 

(Risks: You can seriously damage your larynx, which is mostly not as bad as you think though. If things go wrong, you won't speak as loud as you used to, but for me personally, that's fucking worth it)

PS: Same as in 4 goes for screaming, it damages the vocal chords so they regrow thicker. Just look at every heavy metal singer


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> So if you are still in puberty max your fucking testosterone to superhuman levels, it will help for a lot of other things developing during puberty.


will do


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> 4. Drink whiskey. or any other alcohol. Same goes for cigarettes, they actually damage the larynx, so there are scars left behind, and the larynx gets thicker. Everyone knows that smokers voice, if you want it without the health implications, just regularly gurgle alcohol, my voice got pretty deep like this.


only do this if youre done growing or youll stunt growth


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 2, 2019)

My voice makes me sound retarded, maybe I have a speech impediment. I kind of sound like the son from Breaking Bad.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Aug 2, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> My voice makes me sound retarded, maybe I have a speech impediment. I kind of sound like the son from Breaking Bad.


Same tbh


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 2, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> My voice makes me sound retarded, maybe I have a speech impediment. I kind of sound like the son from Breaking Bad.


thats the typical incel voice tbh
i can hear an incel from a mile away if they have that autistic, awkward voice. its honestly a huge failo and death sentence.

i sound like one of the muppets if anyone knows the show only angrier and screechier, its like my voice is high and deep and the same time its disgusting.


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 2, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> thats the typical incel voice tbh
> i can hear an incel from a mile away if they have that autistic, awkward voice. its honestly a huge failo and death sentence.
> 
> i sound like one of the muppets if anyone knows the show only angrier and screechier, its like my voice is high and deep and the same time its disgusting.



I will look into voice surgeries after I looksmax.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 2, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> I will look into voice surgeries after I looksmax.


i do smoke tho, my voice has gotten slightly deeper but it may be due to late development idk


----------



## Peachy (Aug 2, 2019)

Why do I sound like a hoarse squeaker when I talk in English, but then I sound like some tough 40 year old dude when I talk in Russian?


----------



## her (Aug 2, 2019)

and how am i supposed to max testosterone as much as possible in puberty?


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

voice is cope


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 2, 2019)

her said:


> and how am i supposed to max testosterone as much as possible in puberty?


Just google it, lifestyle or take t


όμορφος θεός said:


> voice is cope


How? There are countless studies


----------



## her (Aug 2, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Just google it, lifestyle or take t
> 
> How? There are countless studies


take t in puberty??? wtf

yeah, im gonna start tmaxxing naturally


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Just google it, lifestyle or take t
> 
> How? There are countless studies



mate my voice is deep as fuck yet no one said anything good about it. it is literally one of the least in important features.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 2, 2019)

her said:


> take t in puberty??? wtf
> 
> yeah, im gonna start tmaxxing naturally



There's nothing you can do naturally to increase your testosterone by such a significant amount as to cause developmental changes, your testosterone levels are genetic. Diet and lifestyle will only increase it by a small amount at best. Just do a lot of exercise and get lots of sleep, not much else you can do besides literally injecting T


όμορφος θεός said:


> mate my voice is deep as fuck yet no one said anything good about it. it is literally one of the least in important features.



Wrong


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> There's nothing you can do naturally to increase your testosterone by such a significant amount as to cause developmental changes, your testosterone levels are genetic. Diet and lifestyle will only increase it by a small amount at best. Just do a lot of exercise and get lots of sleep, not much else you can do besides literally injecting T
> 
> 
> Wrong



lmao prove me otherwise


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 2, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> YOU NEED A DEEP RASPY VOICE.
> 
> There is lots of studies about the attractiveness of a deep voice, not only to women, but how even politicians are more likely elected, or how people with deep voices are considered more trustworthy and intelligent. Sadly, there isn't much you can do, but here is what you can try.
> 
> ...



Good thread


----------



## yourmom (Aug 2, 2019)

nope you can melt women with your voice alone, it s just the way you use it.
if you want temporaly sexy voice, drink to diferent islay single malts with tons of peat. smoke some cigarres or cuban cigars.
try lagavulin and laphroaig together


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> lmao prove me otherwise



I have a shitton of evidence for this. I can tell when women are into a guy or not, and they are almost always more into him when he has a deep voice. On YouTube videos where there is a deep male voice, there are _always _comments from females even when the speaker doesn't show his face. I notice that when I speak in a deeper voice on purpose women are sort of more into me than when I intentionally raise my voice (I did this as an experiment). There was even one study I read saying that women are as turned on by hearing a deep voice as they are by an attractive face.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

fuck raspy nigga you need a deep loud voice.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Aug 2, 2019)

I have a cold now and I wish my voice could stay this way


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 2, 2019)

Nty, I'd rather not fuck up my vocal chords.

Low iq post


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

You can get voice deepening surgery.


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> I have a shitton of evidence for this. I can tell when women are into a guy or not, and they are almost always more into him when he has a deep voice. On YouTube videos where there is a deep male voice, there are _always _comments from females even when the speaker doesn't show his face. I notice that when I speak in a deeper voice on purpose women are sort of more into me than when I intentionally raise my voice (I did this as an experiment). There was even one study I read saying that women are as turned on by hearing a deep voice as they are by an attractive face.



can't relate to that. only positive thing that comes with it for me is, it souds indimating so it fits on my frame and height. nothing more than that tbh.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

deep voice halo is legit as fuck. im bloatmaxxed and yet still get iois .
sometimes


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> can't relate to that. only positive thing that comes with it for me is, it souds indimating so it fits on my frame and height. nothing more than that tbh.



You probably just have an extremely ugly face then for it not to have impact


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> You probably just have an extremely ugly face then for it not to have impact



nah mate, that's not the case


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> nah mate, that's not the case



If that's not the case you're just oblivious or don't have an attractive voice, it's either of those options


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> If that's not the case you're just oblivious or don't have an attractive voice, it's either of those options



do you have a deep voice


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> do you have a deep voice



No, I’m trying to change that as much as I can though because I know how important it is


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> No, I’m trying to change that as much as I can though because I know how important it is



damn, i guessed it right. that's why you don't know anything about it bro. trust me, it doesn't really do a shit tbh


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> damn, i guessed it right. that's why you don't know anything about it bro. trust me, it doesn't really do a shit tbh



This is some of the biggest cope I’ve ever heard tbh. I’m going to disprove you tomorrow


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> This is some of the biggest cope I’ve ever heard tbh. I’m going to disprove you tomorrow



not cope my man. i will send you my voice in pm if you don't believe me tbh


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> not cope my man. i will send you my voice in pm if you don't believe me tbh



Send it to me


----------



## Miro Chad (Aug 2, 2019)

you can train your neck for deep voice maxxing


----------



## Elijah1083 (Aug 2, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> YOU NEED A DEEP RASPY VOICE.
> 
> There is lots of studies about the attractiveness of a deep voice, not only to women, but how even politicians are more likely elected, or how people with deep voices are considered more trustworthy and intelligent. Sadly, there isn't much you can do, but here is what you can try.
> 
> ...


Smoking causes wrinkles and yellows teeth, what good is it to start a trade off war?! Plus, what’s it worth if you’re dead.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 3, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Nty, I'd rather not fuck up my vocal chords.
> 
> Low iq post


Sry you feel like that, but actually the negative side effects of a fucked up larynx occur very late and aren't that bad


----------



## jackthenerd (Aug 3, 2019)

Is there a way you can improve the clearness and clarity of your voice? Depth wise I am doing okay I guess, but I'm below average when it comes to speaking clearly and understandable. I've tried slowing down and all that normie advice, but it doesn't really work lol, feels like it's kinda genetic. Speech impediment maybe.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 3, 2019)

If you don't have a voice like this just kys.





JFL at life, some people are so lucky.


----------



## TeemoNation (Aug 3, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> YOU NEED A DEEP RASPY VOICE.
> 
> There is lots of studies about the attractiveness of a deep voice, not only to women, but how even politicians are more likely elected, or how people with deep voices are considered more trustworthy and intelligent. Sadly, there isn't much you can do, but here is what you can try.
> 
> ...


so damage your laryz and let it heal?


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

TeemoNation said:


> so damage your laryz and let it heal?



who is your avi? is it the biggest alpha male on internet?


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

Just Vocal Fry MaXX


----------



## TeemoNation (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> who is your avi? is it the biggest alpha male on internet?


Avi what


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 3, 2019)

jackthenerd said:


> Is there a way you can improve the clearness and clarity of your voice? Depth wise I am doing okay I guess, but I'm below average when it comes to speaking clearly and understandable. I've tried slowing down and all that normie advice, but it doesn't really work lol, feels like it's kinda genetic. Speech impediment maybe.


Actually, for speech impediment or stuttering what people use as therapy is singing, especially with others


TeemoNation said:


> so damage your laryz and let it heal?


Yes. But you should Google the risks, I decided it was worth it, and so far I'm happy with the decision


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 3, 2019)

this is the ideal voice pitch to slay young foids


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 3, 2019)

Peachy said:


> Why do I sound like a hoarse squeaker when I talk in English, but then I sound like some tough 40 year old dude when I talk in Russian?


I notice this too
English - I sound like a 12 year old pre-puberty boyo
German - normal
Russian - deep
my regional dialect - deep


----------



## looksmaxxbro (Aug 3, 2019)

cope
got told by a girl i was talking to my voice was hot, and its rlly not
if she wants to fuck u, she will like ur voice



ugly guy with best voice ever=still fugly


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 2, 2020)

Nothing on speaking from diaphragm 

Vocal exercises 

Or unstifling stiff body through bioenergetics like Elliot hulse

This thread is useless besides increasing T which I commonly known
Also deep doesn’t always translate to ATTRACTIVE 

There’s more to voice


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 2, 2020)

I can’t tell if my voice is deep or not; it’s not squeaker level but it’s not Dennis haysbert level


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Jan 2, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> just regularly gurgle alcohol, my voice got pretty deep like this.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jan 3, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Nothing on speaking from diaphragm
> 
> Vocal exercises
> 
> ...


Show me a deep unattractive voice


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 3, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> Show me a deep unattractive voice


I don’t feel like looking up a video on YouTube to prove a point 

What I’m saying is there’s more aspect to an attracive voice then it it’s pitch and too deep a voice is not good and sounds like darth Vader or someone hiding voice during crime interview.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 3, 2020)

king kong
ping pong
ding dong


nnggggggggggg

nnnnnngggggggg


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 5, 2020)

Do you need to drink whiskey or enough to gargle it?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 11, 2020)

so you gurgle alcohol without drinking it?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 11, 2020)

Where to get best voice lowering surgery?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Oct 11, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> so you gurgle alcohol without drinking it?


Yh


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 6, 2020)

which cigarettes damage your vocal cords the quickest?

unfiltered ones with high nicotine?


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 6, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> which cigarettes damage your vocal cords the quickest?
> 
> unfiltered ones with high nicotine?


Dude... you really are desperate for a deeper voice, aren’t you?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 6, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Dude... you really are desperate for a deeper voice, aren’t you?


A deep voice is one of the most imporant factors for attractiveness. Being attractive => getting attractive girls => cooming and enjoying life

yes it is very important indeed


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 6, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> A deep voice is one of the most imporant factors for attractiveness. Being attractive => getting attractive girls => cooming and enjoying life
> 
> yes it is very important indeed


You will have spent thousands on cigarettes/tobacco before your voice changes to any significant degree. It might take decades or not even work at all. Just get surgery if you want quick results


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 6, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> You will have spent thousands on cigarettes/tobacco before your voice changes to any significant degree. It might take decades or not even work at all. Just get surgery if you want quick results


problem is, the surgery will only change pitch and my base frequency is fine, I can hit deep notes if I try to (not super deep, but I can hit maybe an E?, definitley an F while still having a normal voice) 
I am more concerned about the strength of my voice, but maybe it is more a psychological problem

yesterday I got up in the morning, had a very nice raspy voice, 5minutes later I go outside, greet a neighbor and my voice sounds like that of a little boy jfl. I feel like social anxiety or your perceived social position in such a situation has a big impact on your voice, I feel like I should tackle that first


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 6, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> problem is, the surgery will only change pitch and my base frequency is fine, I can hit deep notes if I try to (not super deep, but I can hit maybe an E?, definitley an F while still having a normal voice)
> I am more concerned about the strength of my voice, but maybe it is more a psychological problem
> 
> yesterday I got up in the morning, had a very nice raspy voice, 5minutes later I go outside, greet a neighbor and my voice sounds like that of a little boy jfl. I feel like social anxiety or your perceived social position in such a situation has a big impact on your voice, I feel like I should tackle that first


Surgery would make it much easier for you to hit low notes even in „tense situations“. I also have a very deep and raspy voice from time to time but that isn‘t my default voice. They can loosen your vocal cords, which would drop your pitch. Results can be incredible, depending on how much they augment your vocal cords. I consider getting it done myself some day when I have enough money for my procedures


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 6, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Surgery would make it much easier for you to hit low notes even in „tense situations“. I also have a very deep and raspy voice from time to time but that isn‘t my default voice. They can loosen your vocal cords, which would drop your pitch. Results can be incredible, depending on how much they augment your vocal cords. I consider getting it done myself some day when I have enough money for my procedures


some say those surgeries could make your voice weaker though, like not as loud as before

do you mean the fat injection surgery?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 6, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> some say those surgeries could make your voice weaker though, like not as loud as before
> 
> do you mean the fat injection surgery?


fat injection makes a greeaaat voice. problem is it doesnt take that long


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 6, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> fat injection makes a greeaaat voice. problem is it doesnt take that long


how you know? from the vids of kursat yelken?


----------



## Deleted member 10177 (Nov 6, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> So if you are still in puberty max your fucking testosterone to superhuman levels, it will help for a lot of other things developing during puberty.


HOW


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Nov 6, 2020)

smart tbh


----------

